# are whites tree frogs quite intelligent?



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

i always thought they where very dumb.
i noticed yesterday when i fed my pair, 1 of them kept like hearding 2 crickets in the corner, and as soon as they where close enough he leaped and caught both of them at the same time!!! i was like wtf!!!!!!!


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I think they do have intelligence! mine know that come evening, sit at the bottom, stare at me for long enough and you get food! LOL


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

While they have a some what dopey expression I think they are quite intelligent. I got one of my little ones out the other day and put it on a paper towel on my bed and put my hand out like a high 5 about 1ft away and a few seconds later it looked up and jumped to my hand, I put it back on the bed and it kept doing it about 5 times in a row :lol2:


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah whites are quite intelligent! Not dumb at all.


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

I wound't say that any amphibians are 'intelligent' in the same way as humans (supposedly) are

But they certainly have learned behaviours and can be conditioned to perform certain actions. They have a different brain to us so whilst they don't have our higer brain functions they still learn and adapt to changing environments..

But..yes. They are more intelligent than some people I deal with..:lol2:


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

i think they have some brains behind them 

we have a few at my college that know if they sit on one plant they can jump clear out the viv when u change the water lol so funny when someone is in the way lol


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I take it all back! one of mine is plain thick! he 'forgot' that he was in a glass tank and tried to jump out, only to hit the glass and fall to the bottom, I checked him over and he's fine, more bruied ego than anything else, bless him. LOL


----------

